# ,  / >  Baofeng UV-5R

## Yuriy77

Baofeng UV-5R.    ,     Baofeng UV-5R.  
   .    ,   173.500     (  )
         , ,     .
     .  .

----------


## Yuriy77

> .....-.      .....
> 
>  173500    .....   .    e-mail,      ......


 galvanikys@gmail.com

----------


## Yuriy77

.     ,          ()  ?




> *Yuriy77*,

----------


## Yuriy77

-      .  ...

----------


## ager74

. 
 Baofeng UV-5R.

----------

ager74, alltta, DIMON4IK, michalych, ra9hhb, RW3ACQ, RX6DL

----------


## ager74

.
 .

----------


## LML

FM ,        *      FM* ,  FM     ** .      .   FM   .     ?  ,  145 /438  ,  .

----------


## LML

> *LML*,          FM......


       ?

----------


## ra9dm

> ?


 -   ...... -      .    ,     ,      100.......  1 .

----------


## LML

> ,     ,        .


      7, "*TDR*" *ON* ? 
*S*  .

----------


## LML

> ,   .


.

*the dual reception =  .*




> !


. 
      . 
   145.500  145.575 ( ) .
   UV-3R  ,  ,  ,      , 
  S-.

----------


## ra2fgk

> UV-3R,


   ? 
  ,   ,     .

----------

,   ,     ,    ***,     -  ,        .     ,   .  -  .

----------


## UI9O

http://wouxun.su/page/page64.html

----------


## UI9O

,  :(

----------


## R6BK

> www.ra4a.ru     , ,- . ,    , .


 ,  . .

----------


## UN9LCW

,  .        .  ,           .

----------


## R0SBD

rqz.ru      .   ,             .

----------


## UN9LCW

....

----------


## R0SBD

LML,  : http://ra1qcw.ru/blog/baofeng-uv-5r/4.html  : http://ra1qcw.ru/ http://cb21.at.ua/load/baofeng/progr..._uv_5r/2-1-0-2      , : http://radio.liski.su/index.php?topic=366.msg868

----------

LML

----------


## Immortal

> ,    UV-5R         ?


  ,   chirp    70   520   2  108-174 ,   .       .
     ,     ,  .

           "" (   ):
1.   
2.   MEM-CH(27)    , .

----------


## RV9CX

> ,    (    25  26 )        ,  ?


         -   . ,     ,    ?

----------


## RM6LA

> -   . ,     ,    ?


    ,    .
, .

----------

LML

----------

LML

----------


## EW8KO

-?

----------


## EW8KO

,    .

----------


## Kamerin

Baofeng vs Waccom... 
    4W  5W... 
     ? 
     ?

----------


## LML

4-5      ,        .        1-2   4-5 .   4  5    .   ,   145   ""  20 .   ,  12 ,  Baofeng UV-5R    145 ,       145 .

----------


## LML

NA-666   22 ?

  ,  ,      Baofeng UV-5R  144-146 .  -  430-440 .

NE-1023  . 

 145       Baofeng  , 
      430-440.

----------


## Kamerin

,      :

    .       UV-5R?
       (3800   )?

----------

LML

----------


## SvZol

,   ,   SP, MIC      COM-    PTT.
      PTT-     UV-5R ?

----------


## SvZol

!

----------


## SvZol

PTT-   . ,      .   PTT   -    .

----------


## pVi

> 5,    100,     Tx-Rx  .


    ?

----------


## ra3el

.    ,            UV-3R+       .       ,    .
73! .

----------


## RV3RF

,      (  )    
 -- -  ~80 . (   .  ) --
 /.-- UV-5R,   -  - ,   /.
  ,   :
Amazon.com: uv5r antenna

----------


## pVi

-(60)  UV-5R   1 ,   UV_5R_VIP.   ,       . ASK  .

----------


## RW3ACQ

, , , UV5-R  ,  UV3R PLUS ( )?      .  ,  -       Baofeng? 
 !

----------


## M0NPQ

*     Baofeng UV-5R   http://dl2kq.de/trx/2-17.htm
   DL2KQ *

----------


## rw6hkf

USB-TTL  Baofeng UV-3R,   ,     UV-5R,   ,    : http://rw6hkf.blogspot.ru/

----------


## pVi

> ?


2N22222,

----------

LML

----------


## R0SBD

> !
>    .     BFS311.


         ( ) ,     ,   ?

----------


## ra9xdj

,    
*COMET GP9M 144/430  8,5/11,5 ,200 , 5,15* 
*OPEK UVS-300 (144/430 ) 8.3/11.7 dB, 200 , 5.2  Diamond X510N*   ,

----------


## UN9LCW

UVS-300,!!!   *COMET GP9M ,      !!!*    ,    .  .

----------


## 80kazak

8-10 ?       .

----------

Baofeng UV-5R,        ,          ?

----------


## LML

> com- http://www.uv3r.com/images/uv-5r-interface.jpg






> 315   .





> - FM       ,    ( )     FM-  .


      . 
2 .  *315* ,
3 .  3 .
     COM-. 
, .    FM- .
 ,   ,      ,   .      ,    .

----------

,        baofeng uv-5r,     .      20.   409 ,       .

----------


## rz3gu

> ...


  .  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-b...57547.html?s=p
...

----------


## R2DHG

...     :Razz: 




> ,        baofeng uv-5r,     .      20.   409 ,       .


 ali   baofeng uv-5r body

----------


## UB3RBU

> 20


      . http://ru.aliexpress.com/item/Free-s...939172430.html
http://ru.aliexpress.com/item/BaoFen...382820601.html

----------


## KARRA

....  .   ...   0 ...        5 ....   ?
      BFS297     ?

----------


## KARRA

1 ?      ..   ?

----------


## ra9ust

:   ,    .   ,     ,  , BFB297.      BFS297  ,       .  ,   108 ,   ,,       .     ?            .    .

----------


## ra9ust

> , ,   ,    .


         ,BFB297,   ,  BFS297  ,   .  .

----------


## KARRA

> .


     .!

----------


## RK9AMX

.     .



> - BFB 297 -   .     ,  .       Setting-》Other setting : Firmware Message 1 (     ,   - BFS311) Firmware Message 2 (     ,   - BFB297)  Power+3   ,     .       ,     ,  ,  , .  ,       . (     ,   ,  UV-5RE, ,       - ,  Ref... ,      ...)

----------


## ra9ust

:     ,   ,                ,                .      .          ?

----------


## ra9ust

> .


    ?        ,   ,      .

----------


## UN8FR

Baofeng.      .
    SDR  -    .   ,   .
      .      !

----------


## ra9ust

> :     144


  ,        ,     ,       .

*  37 ():*

 , bfs297  bfb297  ,    ,        ( bfb297)      ,        ,       ,  bfs297   ,  ,          .      ,        bfb297           bfs297,              .

----------


## UN7CI

AliExpress  Baofeng GT-3 Mark II. 
 GT-3  ,  .
   UV-5R:
-   ;
-  - PA,   ;
-  ;
-  ,         ;
-   (, )  FM - .

----------


## UN8FR

?     $105 ,   .

----------


## R2DHG

> -      .


  :Razz: 

       ,    /   144/430 -     ,   -             ,

----------

UN8FR

----------


## ra9ust

,          ,    ,        ,     ,       ,        ,      .         ?

----------


## uu2932

http://www.m0ukd.com/calculators/sli...le-calculator/    ,   , 50   ,     15   .

----------


## LML

> 167171
>        . 
> 2 .  *315* ,
> 3 .  3 .
>      COM-. 
> , .    FM- .
>  ,   ,      ,   .      ,    .


,     ** USB-COM  Windows XP, 
 ,  USB-SERIAL CH340. 
  Chirp daily-2014022  ,   Windows.

----------


## UN9LDH

.     Baofeng BF-V85.  Chipr,     .     . :Sad:

----------


## XENOMORPH

> Baofeng BF-V85


http://www.yaesu.hk/pic/download/V85...etup_v1.09.rar

----------


## R4IN

> -


 :
http://baofeng.3dn.ru/index/programm...mirovanija/0-7

http://www.radioscanner.ru/files/motorola/file2800/

----------


## RA6AGY

,     .   .

----------


## jett

5  ?

----------


## UA3VBD

> ,         ,        - .....


            DL2KQ

"C    UV-5R  145    9-          67 ,            ""  UV-5R.     FM  (    )  ."

http://dl2kq.de/ant/3-85.htm
http://dl2kq.de/trx/2-17.htm

----------


## RA3GDV

UV-5R  6  .    100

----------


## RAMZAJ

5   RE .     ...  8+  9      .     2   ....

----------


## UA0YAS

: 
    ,         .
      (  )-   .

----------


## 4Victor

> : 
>     ,         .
>       (  )-   .



 ,  -  +  -    - .

----------


## 4Victor

> -      13 (     FM-  -bend) ?


     ,          .

----------

UN8FR

----------


## ua6hjq

,  1  rlsk.ucoz.ru,      .

----------


## 2009

*zlin*,
    ,      ... 10-15.
      ,     ,    ... ,       ...   ...

   107......   -?   159.
    ,          ...  
,     ?  ,    !

----------


## 2009

> ,     27


 30   !



> ?


,        -  30.



> ?


,    .
    ,     100500 ,    - !
.

----------

> . ,  ,


     Degen de-1103.      500   30                     .       :Razz: .         145400-145575   145500.   145600-145800        .                  .  27            




> . ,  ,


     Degen de-1103.      500   30                     .       :Razz: .         145400-145575   145500.   145600-145800        .          ,          .
  27            



> -   .


 .

----------


## UR5VFT

- http://www.radioamatoripeligni.it/i6ibe/uv5r/uv5r.htm
- http://www.radioamatoripeli  gni.it/i6ibe/
- http://www.radioamatoripeligni.it/i6.../packet_vx.htm

----------


## 2009

1?
     R4?
    !

----------


## R6LGX

> 1?
>      R4?
>     !


1  .            r1     ,        . r4    .   .       8.4  (    ,   ).             .    .        ?

*  10 ():*




> *UB6LID, 
>     ?   2  3 tl431,  0,1  .*


 100    1  3.   .

----------


## R6LGX

. 320   3,4 ,   1.5  .   .

http://full-chip.net/soft-dlya-radio...lkulyator.html
      ,   .

----------


## R6LGX

11.3  12  ,  ,    .  1  11,     1.8    .         0.3.
  .

----------


## R6LGX

*rx3apf
 ! 
*    .  10 ,    (  2 )     .    .

----------


## Alex Goncharov

> mysku


    ?  ? ...        - ?        (, )?

----------

Alex Goncharov

----------


## Alex Goncharov

.    .  ,   Pofung, ,   ,   Retevis RT-5R
*   Q1:        Baofeng  retevis?  *  

 *         A: :    ()          *   
 *         :          *   
*     1.       ,   .* 
*     2.      , BFB-297* 
*     3.       Baofeng .* 
*   Q2:   Retevis RT-5R  Baofeng -5r?  *  
* A: 1.  *  
*     2.    :*  *  *  *   Retevis  *  *           : ru, ee, , ,   au,        *  *             .        *  
*     3.   :     ,    .* 
 *      Retevis Walkie talkie, ,  : *   
*   Http://www.aliexpress.com/store/grou...506514032.html  *  




*  : Baofeng -5R  = = Retevis RT 5R .        ,   .     Baofeng      --- Retevis.  ,  ! 
*

----------


## Alex Goncharov

Baofeng, Pofung, Retevis -  ,    ?

----------


## 4L1G

: -     /, (13.8-15) ?

----------


## 4L1G

> 13,8   7,4


-    ///

----------

> 


 15 .       16 ,     3.3

----------


## RV4LX

> 15 .       16


   ,            ,  -    .

----------


## 4L1G

: -         ?

----------

4L1G

----------


## alex_m

-  Baofeng UV-5R        :Shocked: 
      .    ,      .      ,     .

  ( ,   --  ):


,           HXN-WS  SC6038  AM6138.

   ,    ...

  -   ,     ,     .          .
   ,   8,55 .

  Li-Ion     8,4  (4,2   ),    0,1  (0,05   ). ..   8,5 . 
  " "       8,55 , ..  0,05   .    ,        .

    -        ?

   L200C,         350    8.4 , ..     Li-Ion  1800  / 7.4 .
       .
             -  ?

----------

> ,   8,55 .


 +-   ,          .     ""  ,    ( )    :Wink:        .          .      "", ..          (    ),        . (    ,      )       4    .      .     ""         (   ).    ""              -  .   .

        9-10.



> L200C,         350    8.4 , ..     Li-Ion  1800  / 7.4 .


   ,        ,      .

----------


## ra9dm

> .


   ....)))
  WACCOM......
   SC6038......

----------


## alex_m

> ,  ,   ,   ,    "". ,   .


      . 
     ,       -    .
     ,        0.15   ,       0.05    (    ,  0.1 ).

    9.45 .           , ..    .            ... 
 -             .

----------


## alex_m

> .     .


  ,     "    ,      "  :Smile: 

         ,      .
    ,     .   ?

----------


## alex_m

DL6MSW:         ?   ?
    ?

----------

!     https://mysku.ru/blog/china-stores/29989.html

----------


## fedorenko28

....         .      ,    .      ,       .    ,     lipo.   ,    ,           .

----------

> ,    .


  . :Crazy:    ,   .    . :Smile:  
  3 ,     .   LM317. ,       .

----------

> 0,05


    ,       .  ,            "" ?

----------

> 


     ,        ?

----------


## UB0WBL

> -    -   ? (.   #194)
>     ,     ?    ,      ?


http://www.rlocman.ru/shem/schematics.html?di=59991

----------

UU7JD

----------


## UU7JD

,   !!!
  ,       -     .
  !!!

----------


## RX6DL

!
    ???
  ,  134...

----------

. :Smile:          20V  (   )   ,     - .     .
  ""    ,      .  ""          6V.      ,   -  ,    .              ,      .       .       ""      .  8.2V  ,       /        .

----------


## RD7D

.    __ _Baofeng UV_-_82 Dual Band,_    . 
          .
 ,    .       ?
 :    _Baofeng UV_-_82 Dual Band_     - ?
  Baofeng UV-5R  .

----------

RD7D

----------


## RD7D

*DL6MSW*, , .  _Baofeng UV_-_82_  _, _ ,     . , ,   ,      .    ,     ,   .          ..

----------


## RD7D

.    :  -    .         ,  
     , ,   ,     .

----------


## UA0YAS

.        UV-5R    /DMR.     ?

----------


## RV9UDO

,  .
     ?  ?
.

----------


## Alex Goncharov

,   ,  .    ,    .

P.S.       .       .   .)))




> -  .


 -      .

----------


## UB0WBL

> 



    ?     ,   ::::

----------

.     ,    ,    . :Wink:     -        . 

     8.6V,          .   9 ,  "".

----------


## XENOMORPH

,     TCXO 26MHz,  ,    (1W).

----------

Alex Goncharov

----------


## RV9UDO

> 


  ,  .
 .

----------


## DL6MSW

> UV-5R ?


  ,

----------

> ,    ,


  :Wink: ,   .     ,   ,        .

----------


## RD7D

*UR5ZEW*,        ,       .    :     9      (     ).  ,    ,        , , ,       .

----------

alex_m

----------


## R1AIT

> UV-82,     ,   *** , 5-?


  ?     . ,   ,   -    UV-5R  .  ,       ,      .   5      ,   82   .  -      PTT.    .         .

p.s.     TYT TH9800.  ,   ,     .   ,    APRS    ~40 TYT  ,     .           .

----------


## UN8FR

,   .
: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/USB-...563172618.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Port...732223512.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/8mm-...756970644.html

----------


## Alex Goncharov

.        (    ).     .

----------


## UN8FR

(4)  .  .   ...
    ?   UV82, UVB Plus?

----------


## DL6MSW

> -     ?


,  , 3 ,     ...

----------


## alex_m

> (, UV-5R   )      .


  -   UV-5R,      .
     3.3   . 
         ?

----------


## gudzon-m

,  ,        ?
       ,    .    ,   .
.

----------


## gudzon-m

*alex_m*,    :Smile:       ,       :Smile:

----------


## gudzon-m

,       2    12,5    160 .
  ,           :Smile:

----------


## alex_m

145  430     ?
  ?

----------


## alex_m

"" -  ? 

     :


   :


     ,   SDR  ,   1 dB
   ,   .

----------


## RA9CTW

> 145  430     ?
>   ?


   .   . 
     144   3.0dBi   430  5.5dBi 

https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/2015-...370914806.html

----------

alex_m

----------


## RA9CTW

.    .       -  (    )        .       .

----------


## RA9CTW

.            . 
      .

----------


## ua3lls

> "" -  ?


.




> ,         ?
>        ?


     (  ).  144    ,   430 -    ( ).     430   - .

----------

RA9CTW

----------


## alex_m

,       10  .
       5V  USB, ..  220 ,   .

   DCDC :
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1pcs...873092503.html

   3  32 .    5  35 ,  4 .   .
        .
   10         .
         USB (5 )     (12-15 ).

 ,   DCDC? 
      ?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## DL6MSW

> 15 -      15


 ,   "",  ,          ""  .
  ,    9  1,5   L7809C   , 
       35 ,-         ...
   9       . 
        8 ,-      
    10 ,    LM317 ,    2 ,   ....
   ""        ,     ....

----------


## DL6MSW

> PS:    ,       .
>   -  ,      /.
>   ,   ,    .


      ,     "" -

 ,-  ,    ....
       ,       ..?

  ,         ""
   ,    40 ,    
  ""      ,    ...
      ,       7,7 
  8,2    ,       
   8,2 

  L7809cv

----------

DL6MSW

----------

> 4.3 .


  . :Smile:         ,  .   ,     "",              .   ,         .

      +- ,     " "      .          ,    .

----------

DL6MSW

----------


## DL6MSW

> - ,           -     .


  "" ,    , -  ...
   ,     ,         ...?
(  ""   )   ...
        ,        2..2,5 
  ,  2     ,        ,        - ,    ...
  30      ,        ,   
                  ...

   ,-   ..! -           
        ...

----------


## alex_m

,         squelch.
    .      .       .
    squelch  -     .
       ?

----------


## alex_m

> .


    -          ,      .
    ,       ,       .

-     - . 
  ,            ?
 : http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1398055

 ,     P65/AURX,   Q18, Q19.
-    Q19.


   ?

     SQ AD1,    RDA1846 GPIO6(SQ)  .
      .      ( ).

----------


## alex_m

, .        .

  GPIO6(SQ)  26  RDA -      ?
   ,   47    .
     ,    ?

----------


## alex_m

,     RDA1846,  GPIO6(SQ) -      DSP.
          48h  49h.
           10  SQUELCH.
        ? 
     . ..       .
        .

    ,      ,      .
      ?

*  20 ():*

   RDA1846  GPIO6   SQUELCH ,   CTCSS  CDCSS.
..    RC  (  )    ,       

*  5 ():*

,      UV-5R ,    ?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## rx3apf

.     DRA818V/U. ,   -  ,    RDA1846  .

   UV-5R      OTP. -  -  ,         ?  , ,       DSP,     .

----------


## rx3apf

-            .  -   (     ).

----------


## alex_m

> (   )    .


   ,          .

----------


## alex_m

> ,   SQL   ,    .
>   , ,     1  500    QTH.
>   ""       .     .


,    ,   -   .

    UV-5R      .
    .   -    ...

----------


## 897

> 1


, .   1-     , ,  ,     2- .       .

----------

DL6MSW

----------

> "  "   ,       ....


    .      ,       100-200   .

----------

DL6MSW

----------


## ra9dm

> ,    ,    .


     .  .    .
     ,  ,    .....

----------

DL6MSW

----------


## ra9dm

> ,      .    .


 ,   .....



> *  2*      1  
>    2          1 .


     .....
"  1- ",       .....

----------

DL6MSW

----------

DL6MSW

----------


## UI8CM

> ,  SDR


 SDR    ?

----------

DL6MSW

----------

ra9dm

----------


## alex_m

> ,   , .


 ?  ,      DSP .



*  46 ():*




> SDR    ?


,     , ..      IQ ,

----------

DL6MSW

----------

DL6MSW

----------


## DL6MSW

, [    , "" =1 ]
    100; 500; 800:          2 "" ...

    1   10 

     "" , -     ,    ""
-      (     100; 400; 800:  )  5 , -      , 
 ""          ...

      ,    5     ,  1     ,        ...

     ,   144   430

----------


## DL6MSW

2    ,    100...800   ... 
   ""    
    ,      ....

----------

DL6MSW

----------


## DL6MSW

,     "" , -   ...
    ""...
    , 5 , -   ""  
     10   ...?
  ,   "", -    !
  , -    5    ""   

              !   , , , ...

----------


## Sergey1968

UV-5R,    R72 - .     , 
    , 
       0,47  -    ,    . ..   
 "PTT" -      (  ).       200    .    RDA   ,        .
      ,          ,       "VOX"    .  -      ,              . RC                     .

----------

RA3WSI, rw6hkf

----------


## Sergey1968

-  .   ,   ... :Rolling Eyes:       .      ,      .       ?

----------


## yl2gl

.              .

----------


## UN8FR

,   .
SMD  ,      : https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32817679083.html
 :Smile:

----------


## --

.     ?    ?  ,    .   ,   .

----------

--

----------

> ?    ?  ,    .   ,   .


,    ,        .     .         ,     .          -  .

----------


## DL6MSW

,  ,-   BL-5 - Baofeng UV-5RE

;     ,     
  70%  ( )    ,  
    7,7   ,    ...
 ,     ( 2   ) 
   3,5       ...
        1   3,1 
  2      3,5   ,
(    , ,     - )
      / ,     ,     
  / ,   4,1    . 
(        ...)
     300-400 .   1... 1.5 ,    
   ()     ...
   ,   / ,    8,25    
     6,2         
   8,2     .
-  ,   ,     . hi.

----------

Reader, ua3lls

----------


## UR5VOM

,     ,       4-50,     ,     ,     http://ua6hjq.qrz.ru/techn/el-intfc.htm,         ,   ,  -   ?

----------


## RK9AMX

> ,   ,  -   ?


   .         2.2 - 4.7

----------


## UB0WBL

> Quansheng TG-UV2+.


 -,  - 2 000, Quansheng - 5  .

----------

> ?


UV-82, A-52, A-58,Uv-b6 - ..

----------


## ra3gcp

.   !

----------


## serge22

> ,


 .    . 
      pn- .
-   "-"  "-",   0,1.
  1-2   "-".
    ,    :
 ,    PTT:  ,   .
           (   :Smile:  ). 
   .

----------

RK9AMX

----------


## UR5VOM

,

----------


## R0ACL

> -   : https://www.banggood.com/108cm72cm-S...r_warehouse=CN ?   ?


  .     ? ...

----------


## R0SBD

> .    .


      .        .            .   , ..    ,     : https://www.banggood.com/108cm72cm-S...r_warehouse=CN

----------


## I-Denis

,    145  430....        -    122.   .        ,       750.  ""    -

----------

R2OM

----------


## R0SBD

,     ,   ,        .   ..     771..   108  124   ,     ..     ,   -  40..    ,   , .     ta2ntj     .  ,   200 ,          ,    ,   ,    ..
     ,   ,  HH9000,      : https://aliexpress.ru/i/32858529377.html

----------


## DL6MSW

,    ,   .

     ""    .
   ,    ,      8,2v

      /,     
   100%       .
      , 
      ,-      .
       e ...

----------



----------


## RA9CTW

.

----------


## 2009

*Tim*,
  .
LiON    ,       ( 4.2)
 ,    ?

----------


## Tim

*DL6MSW*, 
*2009*, 
!       .       .       ,    ?     1.5      .      .       .       ,     ,         9   .

----------


## Tim

*DL6MSW*, , !     130   ,       ,  ,     ,         ,         .
 ,       ?      ,    .

----------


## Tim

*RA9CTW*,       .      ...

----------


## Tim

*DL6MSW*,  ! :Smile:

----------


## Tim

*EU1ABR*,      )   40   ,  ,           ,   ...     .         .       ,    ,          ,           ,        9 .

----------

DL6MSW

----------


## 2009

> ,    ?


   ,   .
  " "   430,    144....      ?
   ,    ,       ...
  ,   ,  ,  ,        !
           0.3- 0.4   1/4...
     - ...
.

----------


## Tim

, ,     ?       ,      ,  ,  ,    500      ?         ,      ?

----------


## Tim

*rx9cbs*,          .    ,         500       26 ?...

----------


## rn6lat



----------


## rn6lat

.    baofeng dm5r.

----------

